# Gearboxes



## eddie (Jul 10, 2008)

Hi Guys!
These are some gearboxes i painted in guinness, they had not been painted in 35 years full of grease rust etc!
We first cleanded them with washing tinners and then power washed them, we them sprayed them with an air assisted pump it worked very good you can lower the fan from 12-4 inch.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Nice work Eddie.

My neighbor brought me a sixpack the other day because they always ask me to fix their broken stuff:thumbsup:


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

nice job.... looks like new..


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Looks great. Cleaning must of been a bitch. How long did that take?


----------



## eddie (Jul 10, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> Looks great. Cleaning must of been a bitch. How long did that take?


4 hours to hand clean for 2 guys,2 hours to power wash it was painfull


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

eddie said:


> 4 hours to hand clean for 2 guys,2 hours to power wash it was painfull


I bet .....and there is nothing more frustrating after spending all that time is to see fish eyes while your painting if you missed something. Do you do alot if industrial work?


----------



## eddie (Jul 10, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> I bet .....and there is nothing more frustrating after spending all that time is to see fish eyes while your painting if you missed something. Do you do alot if industrial work?


It can vary this year we seem to be doing a lot , we just finished 6 weeks of spraying pipe racking , next week were doing the interior of an large office .


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Loos good Eddie, so you give the air assisted airless a thumbs up.


----------



## eddie (Jul 10, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> Loos good Eddie, so you give the air assisted airless a thumbs up.


It worked very well, the rep from Wagner had telling me about the new air asssisted pumps ie very little over spray and been able to adjust the spray fan was a great help he gave me a loan of there demo to try it out I'm seriously thinking of getting one as it would be nice to have a pump for spraying oils only .


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

That's a neat job. Looks good! :thumbsup:


----------

